# Laminate RSA Permanent Residency Certificate



## sandy17 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi, After issuing the PR status, a certificate is issued. The home affairs states that the permanent residence certificate is issued only once and must be kept safely. 

Can the certificate be laminated to keep it safe? Ideally it should not any issues during immigration.

Thanks.


----------

